# Smoked pumpkin bread



## bradger (Oct 31, 2019)

As stated in the pumpkin seed post here is what was done with the rest of the pumpkin 
I bought a couple of pie pumpkins after seeing something reminding people that pumpkins are not just for decoration but can be eaten.
So into the smoker the havled and "gutted" pumpkins go for 2 hours at 275 with apple chips, I wanted to use pecan but didn't have any.










	

		
			
		

		
	
 used this recipe to make the puree i did add water to help smooth it out sorry no pictures of that
Pumpkin Puree Recipe | Alton Brown | Food Network

used this recipe for the bread substituted my puree in
Downeast Maine Pumpkin Bread Recipe - Allrecipes.com





After the oven for about 70 minutes


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 31, 2019)

looks great how did it taste


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 31, 2019)

I second it looks great!! I love anything pumpkin.  Can you taste a hint of smoke in the bread?


----------



## bradger (Oct 31, 2019)

thanks  tasted pretty good very little smoke taste, will see if it improves over the next few days.


----------



## bradger (Oct 31, 2019)

the pumpkin seeds i made in another post came out good.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 1, 2019)

Unique for sure. It just proves with a little imagination, anything is possible. Looks really tasty!


----------



## bradger (Nov 2, 2019)

it did not come out as smoky as i hoped, next time which will be soon i'm going to put the batter in the smoker for an hour or so, them finish in the oven.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2019)

That looks real good.  Too late up here for fresh pumpkins, but there's always next year.
Gary


----------

